
World's biggest museum exhibition of Bob Ross paintings. How'd it wind up in BC? - pseudolus
https://www.cbc.ca/arts/it-s-the-world-s-biggest-museum-exhibition-of-bob-ross-paintings-so-how-d-it-wind-up-in-b-c-1.5659949
======
camillomiller
This will probably be a very unpopular opinion, but I think that making an
exhibition of Bob Ross’ paintings makes no sense, as the painting themselves
have close to zero artistic value. The real artistic value of Bob was
performative, and is inextricably tied to his use of the video medium. The
exhibition has a simple tv showing some episodes of his show, but that should
be the tentpole of the display, not just one addendum. The painting in
themselves are artistically irrelevant divertissement, they are important only
because they were painted by Bob Ross. Owning one would be justified by that,
but exhibiting them as work of arts on their own merit? Meh.

~~~
aimor
You'd have to explain how you price artistic value before anyone can argue
with that. But these paintings are also cultural artifacts of a popular show.
That they're paintings has misled you.

"While serving as a tribute to the artistic legacy of an artist whose name and
work is as well known, this exhibition looks to explore the deeper questions
around nostalgia, high and low art, art history, the cult of celebrity, pop
culture, the art market and ultimately what is worthy of being exhibited and
preserved in our museums. Bob and I both agree there are no wrong answers and
I am fascinated to explore these questions."

This exhibit directly invites you to discuss the worthiness of the paintings,
so I say it DOES make sense to make an exhibit of Bob Ross' paintings. How
could anyone hope to judge them fairly without seeing them first?

[http://pentictonartgallery.com/bob-ross-
exhibition](http://pentictonartgallery.com/bob-ross-exhibition)

~~~
acomjean
>You'd have to explain how you price artistic value before anyone can argue
with that.

Nobody knows. Its what people are willing to pay.

Banksy sold his art at a pop up in NYC. Hardly anyone bought: (and one
negotiated half price)

[https://gothamist.com/arts-entertainment/video-banksy-set-
up...](https://gothamist.com/arts-entertainment/video-banksy-set-up-pop-up-
booth-in-central-park-and-only-had-three-customers)

~~~
aimor
I think what you've said is fine concerning monetary value. But I want to be
clear I was talking about artistic value. It's important to make the
distinction as this is a museum exhibit.

------
walrus01
Well, BC is covered in many forests so it's certainly known for lots of happy
little trees.

------
acomjean
He painted each one 3 times (3 per show).

Bob Ross Inc. has a lot. Stored in less than optimal conditions.

The video here is pretty good (Where are Bob Ross's paintings):
[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/12/arts/bob-ross-
paintings-m...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/12/arts/bob-ross-paintings-
mystery.html)

the video is the main, but the text part ends with this:

'In 1994, the talk show host Phil Donahue asked Mr. Ross to “say out loud your
work will never hang in a museum.”

“Well, maybe it will,” Mr. Ross replied. “But probably not the Smithsonian.”'

------
parkersweb
My kids secondary school uses Bob Ross on YouTube in mindfulness sessions. The
kids seem to love them...

